# Question for BillyBob



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

The following is a list of guns recently mentioned in your posts.

Destroyer 400

Decimator 212

Hob-knocker-ton 10000 with 60 feet of shock chord

60 inch Killer-All Magnum 12000

55 inch Fish-Thumper 800

Jaw-Jacker 1660 Series with Anti-recoil

Bone-Chrusher 616 

Jumbolator 4000 

HEMMORAGE-CAUSER MONDO 6000 with 5000 feet of 10000 pound Kevlar!

Kill-er-All 4000 spear-ya-ma-call-its

Now,I have searched high and low on the internet and cannot find these guns anywhere! Are they locally made or some sort of exotic import? I'm happy with the guns I have, but in case I ever want to do some shooting that will require some artillery I'd like to know where I could get my hot little hands on one.

Thanks for all your free advice and shared knowledge. Looking forward to diving with you sometime.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

You can find them in theTERMINATOR section of the dive shops. They're only for the MACHO DIVER.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

MACHO DIVER...does MBT offer that cert?


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

rich could help you out with that cert.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Rich teaches the "Machco Diver" class...:letsdrink

(OLD Story, you'll have to ask him.....)


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow. That brings back memories from the old MBT board. God I miss Chet.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Corpsman (4/13/2008)*Wow. That brings back memories from the old MBT board. God I miss Chet.


When I saw the "Macho Diver" come up in the earlier post, I couldn't help it! :toast to Chet


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Ummm..is the new gun I ordered today jim fall into one of them catagories?

I must have penis envy.:doh Oh well...At least i got a oversized useless gun to make up for it!:letsdrink


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Billybob (4/13/2008)*Just go into any of our local dive shops and explain to them you have Penis envy and way too much money to spend. THEN tell them that you can out swim any fish in the gulf and if they don't believe it you'll make a video showing that you can! (or at least you'll try) They'll hook you up quicker then you can shake a stick with ALL the above mentioned models!!!okeoke (Personally, I think you'll do best with any of the Hemorage-causer series but be SURE to get the depleted Uranium Ballistic tip! [/b]
> 
> 
> > Allright. Billybob, I do have a name, feel free to use it when refering to me. I am the ONLY one who post video on here of diving, so I think I am safe to assume you were refering to me. Couple quick pointers..I'll go slow.
> ...


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

All right...that's enough! Both of you take your little dinky's and go back to your room. No harm intended. Clay-doh...I must confess I enjoy your "fun Nature." Billy-bob- I think your post's are really great to learn from. Can't we all just get along? Everyone knows it takes a village to raise a child.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

I think you spell "penus"...penis? Ha

Both of you gentlemen ( and I use this term loosely)HA! have valid points. The main goal is to enjoy yourself. However, if you wish to bring something home ole Billy Bob has some great advice. Peronally I jabbed at him for posting it. Didn't want him to give away lessons it took years to learn! LOL

Watch that term "old" Clay, Billy Bob and I are about the same age! (I am just better looking.)

I enjoy my HEMMORAGE-CAUSER MONDO 6000 with 5000 feet of 10000 pound Kevlar guns too. I enjoy them so much I have two of them. One I bought for a blue water trip and then just happened to find another at a great price, couldn't resist the tempation. So...now I have two and use one on the wrecks. It has two wraps of about 7ft tuna line and a 26foot range. I have shot fish at a pretty good range with this gun. I was impressed with its power an accuracy. :blownaway
I do plan on cutting it down to one wrap, as it is definitely too long for scuba. 

I took it under the pier Saturday afternoon and in a 20+ school of sheeps nailed one. Reason? Too big and too cumbersome for that type of work. Sunday I returned with my smaller Riffe and nailed three in less than an hour. Fried sheepshead are great! Never had one fried till last night.


Anyway everyone "at ease" and have good time! :grouphug

Clay, don't forget your spelling lesson this week! oke


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Clay, 

I read all if Billybobs posts, I dont think he was singling you out, I just think you fit the profile to some of what he was talking. I really dont think he meant to attack you or anything like that. 

But.....Just cause your paranoid, it doesnt mean there not after you.


----------

